

(July 2009) Iphone OS 4.0 architecture predicted  - sandGorgon
http://sandeep.wordpress.com/2009/07/15/iphone-os-4-0-is-it-low-power-multitasking-heaven/

======
melling
Yeah, and I predicted the iPhone a decade before it happened. Not by Apple,
but I described device in long drawn out geek conversations with friends.
Basically, the premise was that we only need to carry one device, and that
would be a phone. We should be able to slide our phone next to a keyboard and
monitor then have it become our desktop computer. This will happen someday.
I'm still predicting it.

At any rate, predictions are meaningless. The real trick is to take an idea,
even a small one, and invent the future, or at the very least turn it into a
business. That's where people have real talent. It's infinitely more difficult
than predicting the future.

What I would give for some of that talent. :-(

